
Should Linux Mint Be Discontinued? – InfoWorld - Tenoke
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3147058/linux/should-linux-mint-be-discontinued.html
======
morrbo
Lol this article, just quoting half a reddit thread, and a chunk directly from
distrowatch

------
djsumdog
Didn't they just have a new release?

Also, I thought the big criticism about Mint was more to do with the way they
did packages and dealt with upstream Debian/Ubuntu, leading it to having
maintainability issues?

------
kwhitefoot
That would be annoying as I am using it right now.

